# X Server startet nicht mehr?



## crazyTux (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,
mein X Server will seit gestern nicht mehr starten, hab es dann manuell versucht, hat
aber auch nicht funktioniert. Jedes mal kommt die Fehlermeldung (entnommen aus der
Xfree86.0.log):

_Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!

Fatal server error:
could not open default font 'fixed'_

Also hab ich die Zeile _FontPath     "unix/:7100"_ mit einer # auskommentiert. 
Nun startet der XServer doch jedes mal wenn ich mich als ein User anmelde, 
erscheint eine Fehlermeldung. So etwas in der Art wie "Die Sitzung dauerte weniger
als 10 Sekunden ......". Als Root kann ich mich anmelden aber als User nichts (noch 
nicht mal als ein gerade neu erstellter User). XFS startet beim hochfahren (War doch
der Font- Server?)

Wie gesagt habe ich das Problem nun seit gestern und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen 
wo es herkommt. Ich habe nichts installiert oder gelöscht. Ich habe lediglich KDE mit
[STRG] + [ALT] + [<---] neu gestartet und dann ging nichts mehr 

Hat eventuell jemand von euch eine Idee oder kennt dieses Problem?

Gruß Tux

Ich nutze RedHat 9


----------



## profy (19. Dezember 2003)

X-Server nochmal drüber installieren, ggf. auch KDE

Das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an


----------



## Dargo (19. Dezember 2003)

wieso x server neu installieren? hab des oeffteren solche probleme gehabt. schau mal im IRC auf phatnet vorbei (such einfach in google) im channel #linux.

Wirst meistens Super beraten und findest GARANTIERT schnell hilfe.


----------

